# Flip over drill and bandsaw cabinet.



## Penny (5 Mar 2015)

When my new workshop is ready I want to make a flip over cabinet for my bandsaw and pillar drill. Does anyone have any plans or design ideas for one?


----------



## No skills (15 Mar 2015)

Well the very late and probably unhelpful reply is look on youtube or maybe over on lumberjocks.com, they like a flip top stand over there.


----------



## blackrodd (15 Mar 2015)

Is this any good? https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=plans ... QsAQ&dpr=1
Or this 
https://uk.pinterest.com/moellewg/works ... le-stands/
Regards Rodders


----------



## Terry - Somerset (16 Mar 2015)

I did think about this but after some thought came to the conclusion that it was a lot of trouble for little gain:

1. You need to ensure the two items are reasonably well balanced to be able to flip them easily
2. This is likely only possible with only very small tools - even small bandsaw is 700 - 900mm high, small pillar drill approx 700mm
3. Assuming they flip/rotate around a pivot/bar fixed to the centre top of the cabinet which is (say) 600mm deep, the cabinet would need to 400 - 600mm away from the wall to allow the bandsaw to rotate
4. The cabinet would need to be around 950mm high to take a bandsaw - eg Axminster 250n. This may leave the machines at the wrong working height. 
4. If the pivot was at the front of the cabinet, you would need to fight the weight of the machines to rotate. 

There may be some more elaborate solutions with a gear operated rotating mechanism etc. However if space is an issue it is much easier to put each machine on separate cabinets fitted with lockable castors and simply move them as required.

Terry


----------



## Walney Col (16 Mar 2015)

Penny":2u5mpwnj said:


> When my new workshop is ready I want to make a flip over cabinet for my bandsaw and pillar drill. Does anyone have any plans or design ideas for one?


I made this 3 position one to house a sander a router and a table saw...
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=u4fc4037c-10b8-4b29-b759-5d15a1bb3e16
... but in practice I found it very cumbersome to move around and awkward to tilt(1) so eventually gave up on it.
Col.
1. I'm disabled and pretty unsteady on my feet - someone in better health may well have fared a lot better with it than I.


----------



## Penny (16 Mar 2015)

I'm disabled as well, and have taken on board your comments. I may do the pair of stands on castors instead. Probably a damn sight easier to make as well.


----------

